# kernel compiling

## tba

i followed the exact directions on gentoo.org's homepage under documetnation/desktop.

recently i recompiled it using those same directions BUT did a mount -rw /boot so i could copy bzimage onto the boot partition.

----------

## AutoBot

So whats your question?

----------

